# which one is safer??



## sentdawg (Oct 27, 2004)

hey i just want some of ya'll opinions on which one is more safer and better for my sr20 and tranny..nitrous or turbo...i plan on running 50 shot wet with the zex system and the turbo i heard..can damage your tranny..any suggestions guys???


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

both will blow up your tranny, eventually. The turbo will be a bit more gentle as it doesn't all hit at once.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

if you dont mind spending some money, i would suggest having your tranny cryo treated and shot peen, it will really strengthen it...

http://www.jgycustoms.com/serg20/trannywork.htm

they are one company that does it, i know there are plenty of others as my friend gets it done to many of his cars...


----------

